# Buffed-Geburtstagsgewinnspiel Frage



## Der Dancer (29. August 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich habe ein selbstgemachtes geburtsatgs-Geschenk für die Buffed-Redaktion.
Nun will ich das per Post senden.Aber wenn ich es heute sende,wird es dann noch gezählt?
Immerhin wohne ich im Norden Deutshlands.
Bitte um Hilfe
MfG euer Dancer


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2010)

Huhu,

Morgen findet bereits die Auswertung statt, was also morgen früh noch im Postfach liegt, wird sicher auch berücksichtigt ^^ - Wir haben sogar bereits die ein oder andere Einsendung per Post erhalten. :-)


----------



## Der Dancer (30. August 2010)

Hm,naja meins wurde heute um 7 Uhr vom Postman abgeholt,mal sehen.
Das wichtigste ist,dass ihr den Brief bekommt,ist ja euer Geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

